# The US version of CMF



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

What are some forums from the US that are similar to CMF?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

supperfly17 said:


> What are some forums from the US that are similar to CMF?


none afaik


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Bogleheads?


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Bogleheads is AMAZING.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I too read this forum regularly. CC I hope it's ok to post link?
http://www.bogleheads.org/forum


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

leoc2 said:


> I too read this forum regularly. CC I hope it's ok to post link?
> http://www.bogleheads.org/forum


Sure. Why not?


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks will check it out


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

are there any other forums that are a wealth of info (canadian based) similar to this one?


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

the Financial Webring Forum. http://www.financialwebring.org/forum/


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

http://www.getrichslowly.org/forum/


----------

